# Working part-time past 60?



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello all: I visited a couple of English teaching schools in Thailand and they told that you can work part-time but not full time as a teacher past 60. Is this true? Any replies much appreciated.
Marvelsm


----------

